# when do pigeon start to roll?



## boyien03 (Mar 29, 2009)

When do roller pigeon start to fly higher and start rolling?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

It depends a lot on the familly, but most will start rolling well around 6 or 8 months old. They usually will do tail sets and singles before that.
Keith


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Keith I agree with you... There is a lot of variation as to when they roll. Even in old birds, at a new loft. My Last batch of Birms., were 3 to 4 years old when i got them, they loft flew, but did not start Rolling for about 3 months, then rolled real good, go figure!
I also had two Birm.,Young Oriental roller crosses that Rolled like mad, second time they flew.AND they were Good! Dave


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

it all depends on your family of rollers.
they range from a minimum of 2months to 2 years.

those that take 2 years to perfect their rolls are they better kind of rollers, they can hold on to their roll for a longer period of time, they will even still be able to roll after you breed them.

some rollers wont be able to roll after you breed them. they will only flip a couple for you to see.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine are 6-9 months and are starting to roll now. If I had them earlier, I believe they would have started rolling a little sooner, but they are getting the idea now.


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

boyien03 said:


> When do roller pigeon start to fly higher and start rolling?


If you fly them every day and they are a good strain. You will see them trying to roll usualy within a few days. They will just kind of drop dive in a V shape and at the bottom of it will try n flip back.. usually 90 Degrees. after 2 months they will definitely be flippint atleast one roll and in 4 months rolling.

Again it depends on the strain. 

The more you fly them the quicker they pick up. Rolling is something they can't cotrols as its like a genetic defect and usually they will roll and break if in a kit when they change direction, etc. Sometimes if you have good rollers you wil even see them roll once as they go down to the botom of the loft from the top perch.

good luck.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

I just had a red cock snapped out some solid deep ones today. prior to today, he has been tail riding with single flips.


----------

